# Umstellung der Forensoftware



## Christine (27. Feb. 2014)

Moin,

da ich in den letzten Wochen mehrfach das "Vergnügen" hatte, hochbezahlte IT-Spezialisten bei der Umstellung von diverser Software zu erleben, möchte ich *Joachim und Jürgen* mal ein 

*gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz dickes Lob *​
aussprechen für die Durchführung des Forenumzuges. Ganz großes Kino, Jungs, da können sich manche Profis eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Dr.J (27. Feb. 2014)

Allerdings gebührt Joachim das Hauptlob. Er hatte den Löwenanteil zu bewerkstelligen. Daher auch von mir ein dickes  an Joachim.


----------



## elkop (27. Feb. 2014)

ja, auch ich sage danke, denn auch ich wurde geholfen


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2014)

Danke - es war ein längst überfälliger Schritt, die Software zu aktualisieren und in unserem Fall ein schwerer noch dazu.
Die noch existierenden Probleme gehen wir Schritt für Schritt an und in ein paar Wochen oder schlimmsten falls Monaten will wohl keiner mehr zurück:

2006:
 

2007:
 

2010:
 

2013:
 

2014:
 
... noch in Entwicklung. 

Vom absoluten Ursprung hab ich leider kein Bild mehr gefunden.


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2014)

... es darf aber auch gern mal "gemeckert" werden. Nur mal so am Rande angemerkt.


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2014)

Servus

Dem Lob möchte ich mich anschliessen ... Danke


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo 

Ich DANKE euch für eine Woche ,in der ich nicht am PC versank und mich durchs Forum las.
Danke für eine Woche Ruhe, in der man merkte, das man das Forum doch irgend wie vermisst, wenn man sich nicht einlocken kann.

Gruss Patrick

Ps . Ich vermisse klarere, kräftigere,Trennlinien zwischen den Beiträgen, sind für meinen Geschmack viel zu dünn, die Überschriften sollte man event. kräftiger unterlegen und an die neue PN form muss ich mich auch erst gewöhnen, aber sonst


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Feb. 2014)

CHAPEAU den beiden IT-Profis!
Da steckt 'ne Menge Arbeit hinter und das Resultat kann sich mehr als sehen lassen.
Ich habe soeben festgestellt, dass ich 2 Bilder von 6 Stück insgesamt, von Wolfgang,
Unterforum Haus und Garten, nicht kleinformatig neben den links sehen kann,
die anderen 4 Bilder sehr wohl. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Tester (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

also ich kann da 6 angehängte Minibilder sehen. ( Android + Opera Mini )


----------



## Dr.J (28. Feb. 2014)

Mit meinem Test-User habe ich auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Christine (28. Feb. 2014)

Joachim schrieb:


> ... es darf aber auch gern mal "gemeckert" werden.



Das sagt er jetzt....

Und dann 

Aber ich bin froh, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, der die Linien zwischen den Beiträgen zu dünn sind


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2014)

Nun gut - das hab ich jetzt davon ...  

Ich werde einen an Kontrast reicheren Style erstellen, der dem Standard entspricht, nur eben hier und da etwas mehr Kontrast. Den Standard wird das kaum bis gar nicht betreffen und der bleibt auch als Vorwahl erhalten. Alles weitere muss/kann dann vom User gewählt werden.

Ach ja - ich seh auch 6 Miniaturbilder mit dem FF am PC. Screenshot?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2014)

Ich seh nix , was sucht ihr denn ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Koipaar (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,
aus eigener (leidevoller) Erfahrung weiß ich, was für eine Arbeit hinter so einer Software-Umstellung steckt. Deshalb mein Respekt und ein großes DANKE an die Beteiligten.

Grüße vom Rhein
Christoph


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2014)

@Patrick K 
Siehe Eva-Maria´s Post weiter oben.


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo!
Ich hatte Zeilen-flattern, weil ich nicht den "erweiternden Editor" angeklickt habe und der Beitrag etwas länger wurde. Sorry, habe ich nicht gewusst, denn früher ist das "Antwort-Kästchen" immer mit gewachsen.
Ansonsten schaut es für mich Profi haft gut aus. Ne dicke *1* für alle Beteiligten!!!
Der Smiley "Daumen nach oben" fehlt.

mfg  Ron!


----------



## Christine (28. Feb. 2014)

*Smiley an Ron reicht*


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2014)

Danke Christine!!!

Ron!


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2014)

oder:


----------



## jolantha (28. Feb. 2014)

Meckern will ich eigentlich nich, aber Einiges sieht so blaß aus , oder liegt es an mir ???


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2014)

Der kleine soll es sein? Eigentlich egal. Der große ist noch nicht angekommen!
Wenn ich mir noch was wünschen darf, dann hätte ich gerne das KLO mit dem Spülvorgang, nicht das kleine mit "PUUUPSER".   *DAS GROßE* .....wo anschließend umgerüert wird!!!! *DANKE!!!
*
mfg Ron!!!


----------



## jolantha (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Ron !  Meinst Du den ???


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2014)

Ja Jo! Genau den mein ich. Sorry aber ich finde ihn so absolut gut(geil).
Ist er da? Oder erst nach Neustart? Ich brauche ihn nicht gleich, aber ab und zu.....!

Danke Ron!

PS: Ihr seit am drücker!!!!!


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2014)

Hat schon mal wer die neue "Zitieren" Funktionalität probiert?

Markiert doch zB. einfach mal mit der Maus einen Teil meines Textes hier und schaut was passiert.  Wenn man auf den erscheinenden Button klickt wird der markierte Text sauber in den Editor eingefügt. Das kann man in einem Thema quer über beliebig viele Beiträge machen... 

Normales Zitieren eines kompletten Posts geht freilich wie gewohnt übder den "Zitieren" Button jeweils rechts am Beitrag.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2014)

> Ich habe soeben festgestellt, dass ich 2 Bilder von 6 Stück insgesamt, von Wolfgang,
> Unterforum Haus und Garten, nicht kleinformatig neben den links sehen kann,



Okay dann hab ich soeben festgestellt das ich garkeine dieser Bilder sehe mmmmmmmmh
Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (28. Feb. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Ja Jo! Genau den mein ich. Sorry aber ich finde ihn so absolut gut(geil).
> Ist er da? Oder erst nach Neustart? Ich brauche ihn nicht gleich, aber ab und zu.....!
> 
> Danke Ron!
> ...



Ron, geh mal da hin :

http://www.smilys.net/smilies.php?kategorie=haushalt_garten_smilies/page-3&lan=de


----------



## Christine (28. Feb. 2014)

Joachim schrieb:


> Text sauber in den Editor


 stimmt! 

Ron, du musst auf die grossen Smileys klicken und dann runter scrollen, ziemlich weit rechts, da ist der - gleich zwischen und


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2014)

@Patrick K 
Es ging/geht um diese 6 Bilder: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/index.php?threads/winter-vorbei.41006/page-4#post-453997 (nur das wir vom gleichen reden...  )

@samorai 
Die Smilies werden im neuen Forum über die Tabs in Kategorien eingeteilt angezeigt, je nach Bildschirmauflösung muss man dann zumindest bei den großen noch etwas scrollen, denke aber es ist übersichtlicher als im alten Forum wo es nur eine riesige Liste mit über 150 Smilies gab.


----------



## Digicat (1. März 2014)

Joachim schrieb:


> Hat schon mal wer die neue "Zitieren" Funktionalität probiert?



Gerade eben ... Genial


----------



## jolantha (1. März 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> stimmt!
> 
> Ron, du musst auf die grossen Smileys klicken und dann runter scrollen, ziemlich weit rechts, da ist der - gleich zwischen und



Christine, bei mir ist der da nicht, deshalb hab ich ihn ja aus dem I-net runtergeladen . 
Vielleicht hat er sich ja selbst mit im Klo runtergespült


----------



## Patrick K (1. März 2014)

Hallo Joachim 

Komando zurück ,alles da  und sichtbar, die Kopierfunktion gefällt mir.
Sind die Zufallsbilder der Startseite nimmer da ? Die meinte ich , weiter oben 
Ron klick dich mal hier durch , nach dem du den Smiley  angeklickt hast

Smileys
Klein
Groß
Ostern
Winter
Feier
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2014)

Die Zufallsbilder entsprangen der alten Galerie - die ist immo noch nicht wieder da (nur die Useralben) und diesbezüglich schauts auch eher düster aus. Es kommen ja aber auch jede Menge neue Bilder dazu...  

Du meinst die Zitieren Funktion - jupp die ist wirklich mal gut. Zumal neben dem Autor des zitierten ein kleiner Pfeil einen direkten Link zu dem Beitrag setzt, wo das Zitat her stammt. Also kein suchen mehr, nötig.


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

Das einzige was die Zitierfunktion etwas trübt ist das man direkt zum Antwortfenster springt.
Will man aber mehrere Sachen zitieren muß man immer wieder hoch scrollen.
Das war früher etwas besser gelöst.
Dafür werden jetzt die Zitate deutlicher hervorgehoben und bei zu langen Texten eingekürzt mit Scrollfunktion  


LG René


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2014)

Eine solche Zitierfunktion gab es im alten Forum gar nicht.  Und ich habs eben noch mal probiert, im FireFox springt er nicht jedes mal runter - da muss man selbst zum Editor herunter scrollen...

Browser, Betriebssystem, ... ?


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

XP Chrome
und im alten gab es doch auch die Möglichkeit mehrere Antworten als Zitate auszuwählen, oder verwechsle ich das jetzt 
Ich glaub ich werd alt.


----------



## Christine (1. März 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Möglichkeit mehrere Antworten als Zitate



Das stimmt, die gab es. Aber das geht hier auch. Du kannst über die Direktzitatauswahl auch mehrere auswählen, die werden der Reihe nach in das Antwortfenster gesetzt.


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2014)

Das ist dann aber jeweils Fullquote wovon ihr sprecht ein teilweises zitieren gab es so nicht drüben oder ich bekomm wirklich langsam Alzheimer  - was ja nun auch nicht immer praktisch ist, also beides. 

Nun - man kanns ja hier nun Situationsbedingt frei wählen und sogar miteinander mischen.


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die gab es. Aber das geht hier auch. Du kannst über die Direktzitatauswahl auch mehrere auswählen, die werden der Reihe nach in das Antwortfenster gesetzt.



Danke ich hab schon an mir gezweifelt 
*Direktzitatauswahl ????? *Ich hab unter jeder Antwort nur drei Möglichkeiten Beitragsnummer/ gefällt mir und Zitieren



Joachim schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber jeweils Fullquote wovon ihr sprecht ein teilweises zitieren gab es so nicht drüben oder ich bekomm wirklich langsam Alzheimer  - was ja nun auch nicht immer praktisch ist, also beides.
> 
> Nun - man kanns ja hier nun Situationsbedingt frei wählen und sogar miteinander mischen.


Die teilweise Zitatfunktion durch makieren von einigen Passagen hab ich nur in einer Unterhaltung


----------



## Christine (1. März 2014)

Joachim, ganz ruhig - im alten Forum hätte ich jetzt den Smiley rh genommen - der fehlt hier aber noch


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

Edit: jetzt gehts auf einmal mit Makieren und dem aufpopen vom Zitieren Button 
ich glaub ich werd ganz gaga dürft ihr aber nich


----------



## Christine (1. März 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> Direktzitatauswahl


Damit meine ich doch direkt im Text einen Teil markieren, um diesen zu zitieren.


troll20 schrieb:


> Ich hab unter jeder Antwort nur drei Möglichkeiten Beitragsnummer/ gefällt mir und Zitieren


Ich auch.


troll20 schrieb:


> Die teilweise Zitatfunktion durch makieren von einigen Passagen hab ich nur in einer Unterhaltung


Nö - hab ich doch grad hier benutzt. Aber Du hast ja eh Probleme mit Deinem Browser, gell. Obwohl ich auch Chrome hier einsetze.


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

Nö Christine 



Christine schrieb:


> Aber Du hast ja eh Probleme mit Deinem Browser, gell


ich nich, das is ne andere Baustelle, glaube bei Mandy oder so und jetzt geht es ja also alles


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2014)

Ist hier halt wie bei Ikea > entdecke die Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Christine (1. März 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Christine, bei mir ist der da nicht, deshalb hab ich ihn ja aus dem I-net runtergeladen .
> Vielleicht hat er sich ja selbst mit im Klo runtergespült



Das mag ich gar nicht glauben, dass ausgerechnet bei Dir ein Smiley fehlen sollte.  Ich denke, die Funktion "Jolantha die Smileys verstecken" hat Joachim nicht eingebaut 
Bitte schau noch mal genau bei dem Tab "Groß" und dann ein bisserl runter scrollen.


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

Ah ich habs warum das direkte Zitieren von einigen Passage nicht ging.
Ich hab sagen wir mal auf Seite 1 etwas Zitieren wollen und auf Seite 3 und dann auf Seite 3 geantwortet, dabei war aber das Zitat von Seite 1 nicht bei, das steht noch auf Seite 1
Geh ich jetzt zurück auf Seite 1 steht der zitierte Teil auch schön unten in der Antwortbox


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2014)

Guckst du ... auch das können wir:
  

Geht aber nicht mit Mobilen Endgeräten, da dadurch die Javascriptdatei auf 14kb wächst (normal 7-8kb) und das auf Handy/Tablet und co meist nicht geladen wird. Das Standardzitieren geht aber auch Mobil...


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

Danke Joachim das is mir gar nicht aufgefallen


Und die zwei Zitieren bleiben so gar erhalten wenn man sie nicht benutzt und nur so antwortet
Aber beim bearbeiten geht ein Fenster auf dort kann ich weder die Zitate nachträglich hinzufügen noch Smilies einbinden dazu muß ich dann doch ins erweiterte Antwortmenue.
Dort geht dann beides


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2014)

jepp, für etwa 10 min im Browsercache deines Browsers


----------



## Tottoabs (1. März 2014)

Kann man eigendlich die Beiträge pro Seite irgendwo einstellen?


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2014)

10 ist der derzeitge Standard (wie im alten) wieviel würdest du denn wollen? Immo ist mir da nichts bekannt, wie man das auf Benutzerebene einstellen könnte... Sorry.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. März 2014)

Ich bin eben ein Freund des scrollens, ich kenne dass aus einem anderen Forum. Da ist es auf Benutzerebene zu machen. Haben wir in einem Motorradforum seid glaub ich im letzten Jahr... Das steht unten im Forum. Gerade mal rausgesucht.
Forensoftware: *Burning Board®*, entwickelt von *WoltLab® GmbH*

Ich persönlich bin für so viele Beiträge wie möglich. Da scrollt man langsam beim lesen durch und wenn man unten ist und die Beiträge auch zuende, kann man mittels der Pfeiltasten wieder nach oben springen und die nächsten Ungelesenen Beiträge in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Patrick K (1. März 2014)

Hui was seh ich da , Bilder auf der Startseite 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Echinopsis (2. März 2014)

Guten Morgen,

beim ersten mal hier im neuen Forum war ich erstmals geschockt - weil alles anders aussieht.
Aber nach dem 2, 3 Mal hier im Forum habe ich mich an das neue Design und die neuen Funktionen gewöhnt und ich muss sagen, es gefällt mir immer besser!

Da haben Joachim und Jürgen wirklich nen Haufen Arbeit investiert und ich finde es hat sich wirklich sehr gelohnt, dafür auch von mir Danke!



troll20 schrieb:


> ....
> Dafür werden jetzt die Zitate .... bei zu langen Texten eingekürzt mit Scrollfunktion  ....



Geniale Funktion, spitze! Ich erinnere mich noch, dass ich damals immer viel zu lange Zitate per Edit eingekürzt habe, die teilweiße seitenlang waren. Spitzenfunktion wenn das jetzt mit Scrollfunktion eingekürzt ist 

Also weiter so!

lG
Daniel


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2014)

Guten Morgen!


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich bin eben ein Freund des scrollens, ich kenne dass aus einem anderen Forum. Da ist es auf Benutzerebene zu machen. Haben wir in einem Motorradforum seid glaub ich im letzten Jahr... Das steht unten im Forum. Gerade mal rausgesucht.
> Forensoftware: Burning Board®, entwickelt von WoltLab® GmbH


Ich eher nicht - zuviel Verschleiß am Scrollrad ... 
Im Ernst - ich hab deswegen mal angefragt, aber mir ist immo kein Addon bekannt, was das nachrüsten würde. Aber ich schau mich weiter danach um.

Das WBB ist absolut nicht mehr mein Fall seit WBB 3. Man hat (vermutlich) versucht das xF zu kopieren und ist dabei mMn. übers Ziel hinaus geschossen. Ich muss es in einem anderen Forum wo ich unterwegs bin auch nutzen und ich mag es nicht (WBB 3). zB. das Funktionen zwar versteckt werden un derst bei Bedarf "auploppen" aber im versteckten Zustand dennoch den Platz auf dem Bildschirm reservieren. Wo liegt da der Vorteil? 
Das es in bestimmten Bereichen andere oder auch mehr Funktionen mit bringt liegt zum einen am Alter der Software und an der Philosophie der Entwickler. Im xenforo liegt der Focus auf einem stabilem, sicheren Forum System. Alles andere kann man mit Addons leicht nachrüsten - was das System so schlank wie möglich hält und die Bugs so gering als möglich. Vergleich mal zB. den Bugtracker vom vB mit dem des xenforo ... da liegen Universen dazwischen. 



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hui was seh ich da , Bilder auf der Startseite


Jupp, ein erster Anfang. 



Echinopsis schrieb:


> beim ersten mal hier im neuen Forum war ich erstmals geschockt - weil alles anders aussieht.
> Aber nach dem 2, 3 Mal hier im Forum habe ich mich an das neue Design und die neuen Funktionen gewöhnt und ich muss sagen, es gefällt mir immer besser!


So wird es sicher den meisten ergangen sein bzw. noch ergehen. Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Aber nach 10 Jahren mit diesem Forum und 3 unterschiedlichen Forum Software Herstellern seh ich das alles etwas gelassener und warte die erste Schockwelle ab, eh ich los renne und alles optisch auf die alte Version trimme. Das hab ich damals beim Umstieg von phpBB2 auf vBulletin getan - nie wieder.  
Was freilich nicht bedeuten soll das der jetzige Zustand schon perfekt ist und wir da nicht noch dran feilen. Aber auch unsere Sichtweise hat sich mit den Jahren geändert, so das wir die langfristigen Entwicklungen mehr im Auge haben als noch vor Jahren und zB. Funktionen wie das Lexikon nicht wieder in eine Drittanbieter Software einbinden sondern direkt ins Forum integrieren werden so das es im Falle eines Falles nicht noch einmal so aufwendig wie jetzt herüber gerettet werden muss.

Naja, und da vB für die meisten eh tot ist ( ich sag nur vB 5 connect Beta 26 und immer noch 168 Bugs gemeldet  ) - welche Alternativen bleiben einem da noch?


----------



## Patrick K (2. März 2014)

Hallo 


Joachim schrieb:


> Naja, und da vB für die meisten eh tot ist ( ich sag nur vB 5 connect Beta 26 und immer noch 168 Bugs gemeldet  ) - welche Alternativen bleiben einem da noch?


Ja so geht es den meisten , vorallem bei XGT, VNU  und der CN Steuerung mit der neuen Revo Steuerung kommt wohl nur der Hersteller klar

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2014)

vB = vBulletin = Software des alten Forum, Anbieter IB (Internet Brands)
vB 5 connect = aktuelle Software Version, also "vBulletin 5 connect"
Beta = Vorabversionen werden häufig "Beta Version" genannt.
Bug = Fehler, hier Fehler in der Software

Also - es werden/wurden für die aktuelle Foren Software des Anbieters der alten Foren Software noch immer satte 168 Fehler gemeldet und das immer noch bereits in der 26. Vorabversion dieser Software.   Das ist echt schlimm... und dieses Drama begann vor einigen Jahren bereits mit der Version 4 dieser Software, als der ehemalige Produzent sie/sich an eine Amerikanische Firma (IB) verkaufte und darauf hin einige der kompetentesten Programmierer dieser Software die Firma verlassen haben.
Zwei von denen sind seit damals mit ihrer Firma und "xenForo" selbständig - also die Programmierer unserer aktuellen Foren Version...


----------



## Patrick K (2. März 2014)

Danke


----------



## Patrick K (2. März 2014)

Hallo 
bin gerade am Tablet, da sieht das ganze ziemlich gut aus , auf jeden fall mal besser als auf dem Läppidisplay , ich werde später mal versuchen das Display am Läppi dunkler zustellen , mal sehen ob das was bringt

Gruss Patrick 
Smileys Funktion geht hier wieder


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2014)

... driekt über den Text gehen auch da die Smilies und das ist (wie nun schon mehrfach festgestellt) abhängig vom verwendeten Browser/Endgerät. Siehe auch Mandys Thema dazu. 


*Neues in der Galerie:*
In der Galerie gibt es nun auch eine Sidebar ( Menü auf der rechten Seite = Sidebar ) auf der rechten Seite, wo man nun auch schnell in die entsprechenden Kategorien gelangen kann ohne das Menü oben zu bemühen. Die Kategorien wurden neu geordnet. Auch hier wird weiterhin optimiert werden müssen.


----------



## Christine (2. März 2014)

Kann ich bitte die grünen "ungelesenen" Punkte wieder haben - die blauen sind so trist.


----------



## Patrick K (2. März 2014)

Hallo 
auf meinem tablet sind die gar nicht mehr zu sehen , weder grün noch blau, leider

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> Kann ich bitte die grünen "ungelesenen" Punkte wieder haben - die blauen sind so trist.


Oops ... sind beim Update überschrieben worden - kommen wieder.  Edit: erledigt.



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> auf meinem tablet sind die gar nicht mehr zu sehen , weder grün noch blau, leider
> Gruss Patrick


Screenshot... Browser, Betriebssystem.


----------



## Patrick K (2. März 2014)

Hallo
Hast du was gemacht , denn jetzt sind sie wieder da 
Ich vermisse noch das man sieht, wer gerade im Thema  liest, so konnte man sehen wer da ist und event. auf die Antwort warten

Neuster IE und Windows 8.1

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (2. März 2014)

jetzt sind sie sogar wieder Eckig


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2014)

Die blauen Punkte müssen zuvor auch da gewesen sein, wenn du ungelesene Themen auf der Startseite hattest. Ich hab ja nur die Grafikdatei ausgetauscht. Eventuell holt sich dein IE aber auch nicht so wie er sollte aktualisierte Dateien. Das ist dann eine Einstellungssache im IE. Aber wie gesagt - wurde ja nur durch das Update überschrieben.


----------



## Patrick K (2. März 2014)

okay dann muss ich mal jemanden fragen der sich damit auskennt ,ich bin nur ein hervorragender Mechaniker und hab davon (leider) keine Ahnung, ich werde mal mitch oder Blackbird anrufen vielleicht hat gerade einer Zeit

Gruss Patrick     (Ich schreibe jetzt auch die Smileys)


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2014)

... eventuell hätte ja auch schon ein Crtl+F5 (Strg+F5) gereicht.  (Website Daten einmal komplett neu laden und den Browser Zwischenspeicher überschreiben)

Es sollte normal so sein - dein Browser speichert Website Daten (Bilder zB.) zwischen um sie dir künftig beim erneuten Besuch schneller anzeigen zu können. Wenn sich eine solche Datei nun in der Größe ändert, sollte das der Browser bemerken und die Datei nun neu von der Website laden. Manche Browser sind aber so eingestellt, das sie das nicht bei jedem Besuch der Website überprüfen, sondern zB. nur bei jedem Browser Neustart etc..


----------



## Patrick K (2. März 2014)

muss ich später mal testen, hier am Läppi muss ich ja auch auf Seite neu laden gehen, damit ich aktuell bin/ bleibe
Kannst du was zu der Mitleseranzeige sagen?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2014)

... ist schn fast wieder da.


----------



## Patrick K (2. März 2014)

na da isses ja wieder, Danke 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2014)

Neuer Style "Kontrasti"  mit dickem Beitragstrenner - sonst gleich dem Standard Style. Weitere Kontrast betreffende Wünsche könnten in diesem neuen Style hinzugefügt werden, Standard Style bleibt unverändert davon. Auszuwählen unten links auf jeder Seite.


----------



## mitch (2. März 2014)

Hallo Joachim,

 Kontrasti find ich gut  - Danke


----------



## Patrick K (2. März 2014)

Hallo
wegen Dummheit / Blindheit wieder gelöscht

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (2. März 2014)

Nu haben wir schon einen Style für Blinde...

Danke, Joachim


----------



## Dr.J (2. März 2014)

Kontrasti find ich gut


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2014)

Kontrasti


----------



## Conny (2. März 2014)

Hi,
GIFs gehen nicht? Oder habe ich einen Fehlter gemacht.
Dateigröße <500kB, Pixel max <1000


----------



## Joachim (3. März 2014)

Hallo Conny,

wenn du mir jetzt noch verraten kannst wo GIFs nicht gehen.  Im Beitrag (Attachment oder über IMG), in der Signatur, im Album ... 

Die Dateigröße in den Beiträgen ist zB. auf 350kB begrenzt.


----------



## Conny (3. März 2014)

Helau 
Ich habe versucht im Foto-/Videobereich ein GIF hochzuladen.
Die Dateigröße ist <500kB, aber dort konnte ich bisher auch Bilder in dieser Größe hochladen.
Hm, ich habe über das Snipping Tool den Bildschirm kopiert, JPG, jetzt kann ich das noch nicht einmal hochladen über "Bild/Datei hochladen"


----------



## Conny (3. März 2014)

Wie ist den die Pixel-Begrenzung?
Ich kann im Fotobereich auch kein Bild hochladen mit einer Kantenlänge von 1200 Pixel und einer Dateigröße von 330kB und JPG.
Das GIF hat eine Kantenlänge von 700 Pixel und eine Größe von 490kB.
Immer der gleiche Fehler schon beim hochladen.


----------



## Joachim (3. März 2014)

Das JPG sollte auf jeden Fall klappen, da die Pixel zunächst mal egal sind, da die Bilder auf die max erlaubten Pixel geschrumpft werden. Einzig die KB Begrenzung wirkt sich aus:
 
(Screenshot aus den aktuellen Einstellungen)

Das Gif wäre demnach von den KB her zu groß. Diese Einstellungen gelten Forenweit. Im alten Forum konnten wir das (Addon) in einzelnen Foren erhöhen - das geht hier bisher noch nicht wieder.
Allerdings sollten im Album etwas größere Bilder möglich sein - das wäre ja vielleicht zunächst eine Option? Also wenn nicht schon geschehen ein eigenes Album in der Gallerie ("Meine Alben") anlegen, Bilder rein und dann über die Buttons im Editor in die Beiträge einbinden...

Ansonsten - könntest du mir die 2 Bilder ja mal bitte per Mail schicken, so das ich damit mal selbst probieren könnte?


----------



## Joachim (3. März 2014)

In der Galerie/den Alben kann man nun wieder blättern. Es werden jeweils 20 Bilder/Alben je Seite angezeigt und unten kann man dann auch Seitenweise Blättern oder springen. Karsten hatte ja mal danach gefragt... 

Es kommt somit auch nicht mehr zum gefühlten unendlichen weiter laden neuer Bilder, wenn man ganz herunter scrollt.


----------



## Joachim (3. März 2014)

Ein jeder kann nun in seinem Profil unter "*Grundeinstellungen*" für sich einstellen, wie viele *Themen, Beiträge und Unterhaltungen je Seite* jeweils angezeigt werden sollen.

*Zur Wahl stehen:* *10* (Standard) , *20*, *30* und *5000* (was "alle" entsprechen sollte, für die Scroll Junkies  )


----------



## Tottoabs (3. März 2014)

Danke


----------



## Conny (4. März 2014)

Hallo Joachim,

meine Bilder haben immer das eine oder andere oder beide Kriterien nicht erfüllt.
Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, gab es nicht für das Foto/Videoforum eine Ausnahme bis 1200 Pixel und 500 kB  
Ich muss erst mal einige Bilder schrumpfen zum Testen 
aber ansonsten, sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Joachim (4. März 2014)

Moin Conny,

wie gesagt - das 330KB JPG muss eigentlich so angenommen werden.
Die Pixel sind hier nicht mehr relevant, da der Server die automatisch auf das Maximum von 1030 Pixel Kantenlänge herunter rechnet. Je nach Unterforum unterschiedliche Upload Einstellungen sind hier so (noch?) nicht möglich.

In den Alben sind KB-mäßig größere Bilder erlaubt...


----------



## Conny (4. März 2014)

Stimmt, Pixel werden runtergerechnet, das sieht gut aus.
In den Fotoforen werden noch höhere Grenzen diskutiert, 
was natürlich auch wieder ein erhöhtes Risiko des Bilderklaus mit sich bringt.
Ein so freigestelltes Makro wie die Frühe Adonis von eben hat meistens so zwischen 300 und 400 kB,
ein sehr großer ABM kommt an die 500- 600 kB bei 1200 Pixel.
Aber hier ist ja kein Fotoforum 
Könnte der Server nicht auch automatisch auf 330kB runterrechnen?


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2014)

Hab da mal noch eine Frage.
Auf dem S4 mit Chrom Browser und kotrasti seh ich auf der Startseite keine Geburtstage ist das korrekt?

LG Rene
Edit sagt: egal welcher Style


----------



## Dr.J (4. März 2014)

Wenn du neben den Beiträgen keine Sidebar siehst, dann einfach ganz nach unten scrollen. Die Sidebar kommt dann unterhalb der Beiträge..


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2014)

Die Sidebar ist unten aber ohne Geburtstagskinder.

LG Rene


----------



## Annett (4. März 2014)

Geht mir genauso... Keine Geburtstage im Portal auf dem Handy. 
Standard-Style im Chrome.


----------



## Webranger (4. März 2014)

Ist die Tapatalk integration wieder geplant?
Gruss Danyel


----------



## Dr.J (4. März 2014)

Eventuell sind die Geburtstage für mobile Endgeräte deaktiviert. Muß Joachim mal schauen.
Tapatalk wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben.


----------



## Joachim (4. März 2014)

... Sidebar - da doch mal wer gesagt, das das aufm Handy eher stört, zumal es eh unten dran "klebt".  Ich kann das gern auch wieder einschalten. 

... Tapatalk - die Firma aktualisiert das nötige Addon nur schleppend und das Aus kam mit der Tatsache, das man nun meint die Anmeldung der Seite die man aufruft zu umgehen und statt dessen eine eigene Tapatalk Anmeldeseite verwendet. Sowas geht gar nicht. 

... Bildergrößen - er kann die KB ja runter rechnen, analog zu den Pixeln, aber der Server macht das eben in der Qualitätsstufe wie im Original. Wird also ein JPG mit 100% Qualität hoch geladen, dann hat das selbst bei 1030 Pixel schnell 600-700KB.  Schlimmer noch bei PNGs.
Ich weis nicht wie das die Fotoforen machen, aber rechne mal hoch wie schnell uns der Server voll gestopft wird und ich hab noch keinen freiwilligen gefunden, der alte Themen und Bilder nach Nützlichkeit archiviert oder aussortiert, also löscht.
Andere Foren limitieren die Anzahl hochladbarer Bilder - hat man sein Limit erreicht darf der geneigte User selbst auf Suche gehen und löschen. Nur wer will das machen? 
Es geht auch nicht um den Speicherplatz ansich, es ist einfach eine Frage des händlings mit dem Forum und dessen Backups. Da müssen wir leider Kompromisse eingehen. 

Daher - in den Alben sind größere Bilder möglich, aber da ist die Bildanzahl pro User begrenzt.


----------



## Conny (4. März 2014)

Hallo Joachim,

ich habe auch kA wie die Fotoforen das machen, aber ich könnte mal nachfragen.
Da kommen riesige Datenmengen zusammen.
In der Fotocommunity hat ein nichtzahlender UserIn Platz für 100 Bilder in 2 Ordnern zur Verfügung und fertig.
Das kann man mit monetären Mitteln beliebig erhöhen.
Im Makroforum darf jeder 12 Bilder im Monat in der Galerie und Portal einstellen,
zusätzlich noch unbegrenzt in den anderen Foren.
5500 UserInnen davon vll 100-200 aktiv, und das seit 8 Jahren,
diese Datenmenge macht mich schwindelig, wenn ich darüber nachdenke.
Das Löschen auch von alten Bildern ist nicht üblich.
Vll geht es irgendwann, die Bilder im Foto/Videobereich auf 500kB und 1200 Pixel zu erhöhen,
aber das sehe ich wirklich nicht als vorrangig an.


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2014)

Joachim schrieb:


> . Sidebar - da doch mal wer gesagt, das das aufm Handy eher stört, zumal es eh unten dran "klebt".  Ich kann das gern auch wieder einschalten



Na die Siedebar ist ja auf dem Handy vorhanden, nur halt unten, aber ohne die Geburtstage, sonst ist sie vollständig.
Ich hatte mich nur gewundert und wollt es erwähnt haben.  Unbedingt benötigen tu ich die Gebs auf dem Handy nicht. Die sieht man ja dann auf dem PC. Aber evtl. mögen andere sie, wenn sie nicht über den PC rein gehen wollen/ können.

LG René


----------



## Joachim (5. März 2014)

@Conny 
Ok, behalten wir das Thema also mal weiter im Auge.  Wenn ich eine Möglichkeit finden sollte, kommt auch wieder das etwas höhere Kontingent. 

@René 
Es gibt Überlegungen die Geburtstage zB. oberhalb als Reiter (Link) in der Sídebar bei den aktuell online Usern mit einzubinden, da das ja nun auch nicht jeden interessiert. 

Ein Calender wird auf absehbar auch wieder kommen - aber das nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Patrick K (5. März 2014)

Hallo 

wie kann ich die Werbung kleiner machen , im moment steht alles übereinander und geht dadurch bei mir über die halbe Seite ,früher konnte man diese doch auch verkleinern , ich finde nur den Schalter nimmer 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (5. März 2014)

Hallo 







  Noch eine kleine frage was sind den eigentlich ROBOTS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss Patrick


----------



## Dr.J (5. März 2014)

Suchmaschinen-Programme, die das Internet durchforsten und alle frei verfügbaren Informationen aufsaugen.


----------



## Patrick K (5. März 2014)

Ah ha 
Danke für die Antwort 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joachim (5. März 2014)

Kurz um: Google, Bing, Yahoo, Alexa, ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. März 2014)

Ich wollte kurz meinen Umzug melden. 

Habe auf meinen Standort geklickt und sihe da, ich wohne gar nicht hier sondern ->  

 auch nicht schlecht. 

 Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (12. März 2014)

Moin Thomas,

schreib mal bitte das Land, also Deutschland oder einfach nur D-06irgendwas, nehm ich an, dazu. Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn.


----------



## Joachim (12. März 2014)

Da die Karte international funktionieren soll, damit sich zB. auch Norweger oder Griechen  hier eintragen können ... was soll Google da - Weltweit gedacht - mit 5 Ziffern anfangen?   Die Deutschen PLZ sind zumeist halt nicht einmalig genug um sie fix zuordnen zu können.

Es steht ja auch direkt da: "Ort (Land + Ort/PLZ)"  

Das Problem ist die Google Maps API - die es offensichtlich nur erlaubt die Daten international zu generieren/abzufragen. Mit Google Maps selbst hat die Karte bei uns nicht viel zu tun, denn da ist es so wie Christine schrieb - in Maps.de gehts richtig und in Maps.com passiert genau das was bei uns passiert.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2014)

Erneuter Umzug über Nacht: 

 

Ich habe meine aktuelle PLZ eingetragen. Deutschland steht auch drin. Trotzdem werde ich nach Waterbury verfrachtet. 

Mal schaun, wo ich morgen wohne 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## troll20 (12. März 2014)

Hallo Thomas wird alles korrekt angezeigt.
Bitterfeld - Wolfen nähe großer Teich 

LG Rene


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2014)

Hab mal ein paar Profile durchgeklickert. 
Hobby Gartenteich international. 

Bei einigen Profilen klappt es, aber viele werden Weltweit verstreut. 

Bei Euch (Annett und Dir klappt es, obwohl Ihr keinen Ort eingegeben habt)

Ich bin jetzt wieder in Bitterfeld angekommen. Die alten Profile haben aber meist nur die PLZ drin. 
Evtl. lässt sich da was mit If ... Then ... Else ... machen.

Oder die Seite mal facebook anbieten, die suchen ja immer Portale mit internationalem Publikum.... 

Ist mir nur aufgefallen. 

Habt Ihr auf alle Fälle Sauschick gemacht die neue Seite. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joachim (12. März 2014)

Die alten Profile werden gar nicht angezeigt. 
Erst nach erneutem ändern und damit neu abspeichern des Ortes werden alte Profildaten in die Karte übernommen. So werden wir auch mal die Karteileichen in der Karte los, was ja auch nicht ganz schlecht ist. Weiterhin werden die Daten nicht immer sofort übernommen um Server Rechenzeiten zu reduzieren, die dazu nötig sind.

Ich muss sagen ich find es sogar sehr gut, das die alten Einträge aus der alten Karte nicht übernommen wurden (hätte man können), weil was nützen tausende Punkte, wenn davon aber x% hier eh nicht mehr aktiv sind, was ja nunmal der Lauf der Dinge ist. Neue kommen, alte gehen - wie im echten Leben.  

Facebook anbieten?   Das wird nie passieren und solang keine Strasse und Hausnummer dabei ist... Wenn Facebook wollte, könnte es sich die Adressdaten der Deutschen ja auch vom Einwohnermeldeamt holen. Wer hat da schon der Weitergabe seiner Daten aktiv wiedersprochen?  

Bei dir, Thomas - hätte "Bitterfeld" ziemlich sicher bereits gereicht.  


Und mal generell:
Wer verbietet es euch, statt des eigenen den Nachbarort oder die nächste Kreisstadt als "Ort" anzugeben? In 95% ist eine Angabe des Ortsnamen völlig ausreichend, bei Orten wie "Rom" oder "Amerika" kommt man so freilich nicht weiter, weils die doppelt gibt und genau da wäre eine zusätzliche Angabe wie das Land und oder die PLZ ausreichend um seinen Marker in der Karte zu finden wo er hingehört.
In der alten Karte wurde öfter bemängelt, das es nur eine eingegrenzte Länderauswahl gibt - hier kann sich nun auch Elfriede mit ihrem Teich auf Pharos eintragen um nur mal ein vielleicht bekannteres Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2014)

Hab mal fix rumgegoogelt. 

Leipziger PLZ:
 

Da früher, glaube ich, nur die PLZ ging, wohnen jetzt viele irgendwoanders. 

Unterm Strich kann es jeder selbst einstellen (hab ich ja auch geschafft...)


----------



## Annett (12. März 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

solange niemand sein Profil neu abspeichert, ohne dass Land in irgend einer Form zu ergänzen, wohnt er gar nicht auf der Karte.
Was vermutlich zum Teil passiert: es wird irgend etwas anderes als die PLZ bearbeitet und dann gespeichert. Dann fehlt die Länderinfo für eine korrekte Darstellung natürlich!


----------



## Joachim (12. März 2014)

Ergänzung - man muss den Eintrag "Ort" nicht nur neu abspeichern, sondern auch wirklich einmal ändern, da sinnvoller weise nur geänderte Felder erneut abgespeichert werden.

Wer also seine PLZ oder was auch immer bereits im alten Forum eingetragen hatte erscheint erst dann in der Karte, wenn er seinen Eintrag unter "Ort" auch tatsächlich ändert.  Und es steht ja auch direkt da, was man eintragen sollte: "Land+Ort/PLZ" - also das Land plus den Ort oder die PLZ. So funktioniert das ja auch. Einen Grund für Sternchen gibts auch nicht, da man da nichts eintragen muss und bei uns auch nicht geprüft wird ob die Angabe stimmt.


----------



## blackbird (15. Apr. 2014)

Hi zusammen. 
Eine Idee hätt' ich noch: auf der Startseite in der Geburtstagsliste wäre es schön, wenn nur User angezeigt würden, die sich in den letzten 12 ¿ (Ironie) Monaten angemeldet / die in den letzten paar Monaten auch was gepostet haben. Die Geburtstage von inaktiven Usern interessieren doch nicht...
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Joachim (15. Apr. 2014)

Ja, der Einwand kam glaub ich schon von Christine - steht auf der todo Liste und wird so auch kommen.


----------



## Joachim (21. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Teichverückte...  

Unser Hobby-Gartenteich.de bekam heute sein erstes größeres Update von Version 1.3.x auf 1.4.x. 
Außerdem wurden 27 Erweiterungen auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht. 
Wer Fehler findet kann diese nun hier gern melden - wir kümmern uns dann darum. 

Änderungen:
- Das "Multi-Zitat" ist nun Bestandteil der Forensoftware, womit wir auf das bisherige Add-on verzichten werden. An der Bedienung hat sich nur unwesentliches geändert.

Die "nicht sichtbaren" Änderungen kommen vor allem der Stabilität und Sicherheit der Forensoftware und Eurer Daten zu gute...


----------



## koile (23. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Joachim, 
leider ist das 》Wer war Online《 nicht mehr alphabetisch sortiert !
Wird das noch geändert?


----------



## Joachim (23. Sep. 2014)

... behoben.


----------



## Joachim (23. Sep. 2014)

Hinweis - generell bitte bei Problemen mit dem Forum jeweils ein eigenes Thema eröffnen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forms/support-forum.8/respond damit wir den Überblick behalten können und die nötigsten Infos bekommen um zu helfen.


----------



## koile (23. Sep. 2014)

@Joachim , Danke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo liebe Mods, ich hab ne grüne Ecke am Profilbild. Was bedeutet dies ? Zum löschen markiert?


----------



## laolamia (24. Sep. 2014)

geh mal mit der maus drueber..... 

wenn du mal besoffen wach wirst und nicht weisst wo du bist....hast du ne ecke bist du im forum...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Sep. 2014)

Hab kein Mäuslein sondern nur Wurschdpfoten... probier ich morgen mal.


----------



## Joachim (24. Sep. 2014)

Das ist die neue serienmäßige "Ist jetzt online" Anzeige...


----------

